# Really!!!?!?!!



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a date tonight and I got stood up!!!

And you know what the excuse was?!

He thought I was too pretty and it scared him!!!!!


Who freaking does that?!!


It's obvious he just didnt like me, why lie?!?!


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Boys are stupid!!!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I've heard of not asking somebody cause you thought they were out of your league, so to speak. I ain't ever heard of anybody making a date with someone and breaking a date cause the lady was too pretty!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well that's what my text said. So you know he was lying.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wonder if he was expecting me to look differant in my pic? Maybe he didnt really look like his pic and was scared that he lied.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

OK first off if y'all had a date planned he likes you..he could be shy or intimidated especially if you are a strong lady and you are pretty so perhaps he feels like you are out of his league.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It makes me mad, that I pooped, showered, shaved and got stood up!! I also brushed my hair, which lately is a rareity...LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Was this a blind date except y'all saw each others pictures?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

What a dipchip. There's no excuse for that kind of rudeness. 

Next time he asks you out (and he will ask you again, I feel sure), just say, "Oh, I couldn't possibly. You're much too insecure for a girl like me."


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm thinking I'll just watch the action on this one. It's got the makings of a chick thread. Nothing *I* might be dumb enough to say... yeah, just watching.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Of course silly how else am I to date?....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> I'm thinking I'll just watch the action on this one. It's got the makings of a chick thread. Nothing *I* might be dumb enough to say... yeah, just watching.


You stay here, I need someone to throw poo at...LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww, but Mom!?! The guys...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ozgmyx919a4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I never went on a blind date in my life. So, I guess this is all really odd to me. To my way of thinking, I wouldn't ask in the first place if I really thought that she was too pretty and, for some bizarre reason, that intimidated me. Maybe there's some deeper psychological connection with the meaning of, "A man's gotta know his limitations." Yes? No?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

When he asks you out again, tell him you can't because you have to wash your hair.
What a butthead!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe I wasnt thin enough, maybe I was too tall, maybe he really thought I was ugly, who knows? But why be a chicken, it's only a first date. It's not like I was going to make him unload hay like I did to whynot...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I texted him back and ask him to explain, he wont answer me


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler, I hope you're not beating yourself up over it. I know. It sucks. But listen!! It's not you.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Go out anyway, date yourself. Be way more fun than with a jerk.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Laura said:


> Go out anyway, date yourself. Be way more fun than with a jerk.


Yes! Do that! Then send pics of you kissing yourself goodnight.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Now that would be some kind a picture!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

P.S. I want to date Raeven for her cool music collection.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> I texted him back and ask him to explain, he wont answer me


Does it matter? No offense ment Fowler but you strike me as the strong type that wouldn't tolerate this sort of weakness in a man.

He could be shy. Could be playing games. Could be looking for action on the side. Could have had a herpes flareup.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Don't try to figure these guys out. You are you good bad or otherwise. If they can't see the value you hold someone else will.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Does it matter? No offense ment Fowler but you strike me as the strong type that wouldn't tolerate this sort of weakness in a man.
> 
> He could be shy. Could be playing games. Could be looking for action on the side. Could have had a herpes flareup.


Normally I wouldnt, but do to recent events, I feel a little insecure and feel like I need to know a logical "Why"? Because nothing seems to make any sense anymore. People have become selfish, inconsiderate, uncaring, mean human beings and now I want to know what makes them that way. It's like watching a documentary of Jeffery Dahlmer and you want to know what caused him to be this way.

But that's how my mind works, might have something to do with me being a scorpio and being prone to figuring out how things work....~underbreath~ its in my nature....LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

You'll go crazy trying to figure out evil, manipulative people. I know. your best bet is to listen to somebody who went that route, and steer clear of trying to understand pure sorriness. There are depths of depravity you don't really want to understand.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Maybe I wasnt thin enough, maybe I was too tall, maybe he really thought I was ugly, who knows? But why be a chicken, it's only a first date. It's not like I was going to make him unload hay like I did to whynot...LOL


Maybe it has nothing to do with you........maybe it's all him?
Maybe you are being spared? :clap:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> P.S. I want to date Raeven for her cool music collection.


That is a breach our conceptual contract?...she will have to sign in order to be added..


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> P.S. I want to date Raeven for her cool music collection.


I'm sorry. Did the contract expire?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sorry this happened to you, Fowler Sweetie. It is entirely inexplicable!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you Nehi, I'm striking it off as Karma, I cant remember what I did wrong, but I do fling a lot of poo...LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

tambo said:


> Don't try to figure these guys out. You are you good bad or otherwise. If they can't see the value you hold someone else will.


It is easy to find a nice guy that appreciates you. The hard part is finding that nice guy that gets you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't get that


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't make me kick you with my leg.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Somebody is gonna use you to for kindling. Fowler don't bother with the reason why no good is gonna come of it. Ull get labeled as crazy woman. Second do u really want to know the answer? I mean really. A lot say they do but really only want sugar coated version.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Happened to me also. We were suppose to meet for lunch and he stood me up. Said his son ran out of gas and he had to go and pick him up. Like he couldn't call me and say he wasn't going to show up? Talked to him a couple of times afterwards and always said he was going to reschedule but never did. Don't drive yourself crazy wondering why because it just means they don't have a spine to begin with and who wants a spineless whimp.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well looky..looky I got a text this morning, saying "Good Morning and I'm sorry to stand you up but I was broke"

And he couldnt have told me this ahead of time?

I replied "you should have told me before hand, standing me up shows lack of morals and intergity"

He replied " I will not be talked to like that, and you dont know me and you are already judging me"

I replied " I am judgeing your actions...goodbye"


Who does this?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> P.S. I want to date Raeven for her cool music collection.


LOL, well, I promise yas... I'd be a better first date than THIS idjit was for Fowler!!

Fowler... just be grateful that he showed you Teh Crazy before you got really involved. It's not you, it's him. This one's an easy call: Delete him from your email, block his calls and say BUH-bye! 'Coz here is what he demonstrated in his very first opportunity to impress you:

1) He's selfish. He didn't consider your time/energy/feelings in the matter, at all. It was all about HIM.

2) He's insecure. It's YOUR problem you're nice looking? Please.

3) He's quite possibly a liar. If being "too pretty" isn't the real issue, he lied to you without giving it a second thought.

4) He's thoughtless. You got a text?? Inexcusable!!

Shake this loser off your shoes, take your time and find someone worthy of your charms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm gonna save that, sounds like the perfect line for me!! "Uhhh, I wuz broke.." and "I will not be talked to like that"
You can't talk to me like that just because I'm a no count liar.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raeven said:


> LOL, well, I promise yas... I'd be a better first date than THIS idjit was for Fowler!!
> 
> Fowler... just be grateful that he showed you Teh Crazy before you got really involved. It's not you, it's him. This one's an easy call: Delete him from your email, block his calls and say BUH-bye! 'Coz here is what he demonstrated in his very first opportunity to impress you:
> 
> ...


Can I date you too? Just sign the conceptual contract and well figure out the days we get...LOL


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

That reminds of the time I mowed lawns for a whole summer to take the girl I deserved my entire school life to the dance. Wait no that's a bad movie from the eightes. Yea I remover my one n only date with Megan fox. I gave my left lug nut to make it happen. Tire wobbled around till I got money for a wooden peg lug nut. But I made the date happen. In the immortal words of vinalla ice( I think movie was cool as ice) drop the zero n get with a hero!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm working on a suspended animation process so's I can wait it out til some of y'all get hooked up a few more times, get your heart broke a few more times, then start to thinking, "That old Zong woulda never done me wrong, despite how I thought he was too old and ugly" Thats when I'll come out of suspended animation. Wonder how long it takes women to come to their senses?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I believe that was Ice Cube form the movie Anaconda who said that, but I could be wrong. I think CB let that snake loose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, Mav, don't forget to type in the password when they start thinking clear. it's "Wake up you sleepy head, haul your hiney out the bed" Don't forget it, OK??


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Well looky..looky I got a text this morning, saying "Good Morning and I'm sorry to stand you up but I was broke"
> 
> And he couldnt have told me this ahead of time?
> 
> ...



Soooooo he was broke and a LIAR? Wow he IS a looser. I can deal with broke if it just a temporary thing but I couldn't deal with a liar.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait...are we talking snakes or are we talking _snakes_?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

CB is my bud but I don't want to know about his loose snake.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I've go to use suspended animation route to not going Walt Disney route like u zong n it's more of long term plan for women n being the supreme leader of the world. But I've successfully created a gmo corn soy as well as hormones for chicken n beef that will alter people's DNA making men uglier n dumber ( yes it is possible) n women prettier n super model clones. So when I come out of suspended annamation I am changing my name to Adonis n will be the standard for new breeding stock for repopulating the world with beatiful smart people who are terrible spellers


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

My method involves turning out the lights and drinking lots of coffee until I go into some sort of coma. Or, possibly,, a,,, comma,,,,


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Think about it a world with no spelling police


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Nothing to hope or die for...


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Poor fowler stood up n jacked in 24 hrs


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I think I'll make her a peg leg out of locust and send it to her for christmas.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

zong said:


> I'm working on a suspended animation process so's I can wait it out til some of y'all get hooked up a few more times, get your heart broke a few more times, then start to thinking, "That old Zong woulda never done me wrong, despite how I thought he was too old and ugly" Thats when I'll come out of suspended animation. Wonder how long it takes women to come to their senses?


Aww, Zong Baby! LOTS of us here love you for just exactly who you are!!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Are you saying you want me to make you a peg leg too?? I have a hard time understanding these things. And all that coffee don't help. Somehow, my suspended animation process involved weird dreams about making peg legs and typing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm..a lying financially destitute human...count your lucky stars Fowler..his behavior saved you a few weeks of a poor dating experience..you don't need that kind of "poo"....


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well if my calculations are right with the rate of global warming all the woman should be running around in bikinis to. Also I gm cotton to cause shortage in future. I can't wait for future no spelling police


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Poor fowler stood up n jacked in 24 hrs


:awh: Its okay, it's obvious I have no good judgement. I deserve what i get.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a lying broker. With a rabbit that daytrades. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry he was such an 'arschloche' (probably wrong spelling- german word for a certain part of anatomy) and even though you got stood up, perhaps you benefitted in the long run.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sherry in Maine said:


> sorry he was such an 'arschloche' (probably wrong spelling- german word for a certain part of anatomy) and even though you got stood up, perhaps you benefitted in the long run.


I just regret no being able to check out his tats.....LOL!!!! NOT!!!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well im offering time shares in my no spelling police society I'm creating. I do need to sell a product kinda like a ponzi pyramid so I teamed up with flavor aid n am selling shares with the packets.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Count yourself lucky Fowler, he saved you from having to support his sorry butt while he was out with some skank while you were working.

Liars with no money are worse than liars with money..at least the ones with money will spend it to shut you up about their lying...the ones with no money will take yours and keep lying.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Can I date you too? Just sign the conceptual contract and well figure out the days we get...LOL


I'm sorry... you're just too pretty for me!!

Oh. And, umm, when I call you back and beg you for a date after all... can you pay? 

Stop judging me!!!


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry ya got stood up Fowler.... He should of just left it at your too pretty for him! Your a knockout doll and some lucky guy will sweep ya off your feet one of these days! Just let that turd of a man float on down the river and dont sweat it!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Consider yourself lucky you found out about him with no more time invested than that. Good riddance.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Maybe I wasnt thin enough, maybe I was too tall, maybe he really thought I was ugly, who knows? But why be a chicken, it's only a first date. It's not like I was going to make him unload hay like I did to whynot...LOL


If you ask me, I got the better end of the deal, I mean I got paid in beer, smokes and the chloroform fairy visited. You can't ask for much better than that.  Oh yes...and Gnomeo.

Poor Fowler was worried about me hauling hay in my skirt...wanted to tarp it...f that. Git 'er done baby!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How are you doing lady? Havent heard much from ya.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I am well, Sweety. Been busy with the new job which is turning out to be a very sweet deal. Went to a gathering (told you about it) last weekend and hung out with my main man lol....(the other side men don't count some weekends)....had a blast...had a bit of a fright when I was almost run over by a woman going about 60mph...but I am alive and in one piece and solving the worlds problems....or at least their IT dilemas one ethernet cable at a time. 

Staying home for a few weeks/weekends to get into a groove...then watch out....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I DONT THINK I would back out of a date, IF she was as you say you are, BUT, Id by nearly sick with insecurity that I wouldnt know what to say, that if I said the wrong thing it would be over. I woou.ld know IF I said nothing It would be over, so I would be3 sick with not knowing which way to bat the ball. 
Guess thats why I havnt had a date lately. I dont want to take the chance of getting ripped as this guy is, who is likely intensly hating himself for his insecurity, AND yet glad that he didnt make a supposed ass of himself by keeping the date. He thinks he won, By a small margin, And he kept his heart from being ripped all the way. instead of it just being ripped a little bit by not going.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh yeah the original post...lol....I was told this once too. Not by someone who stood me up but by someone who turned me down. I don't know that if this were true any person would actually say that.

I mean if a guy is so freaked out around what he thinks is "too pretty" I don't think he'd be able to articulate it. Course, you got a text...so maybe he can't articulate it.

Anyway, in my case I think it was a big fat lie. But on the other hand if he really thought that maybe he thought all I was interested in was his body. I just say :shrug: and move on.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

He might have done as many folks do today and did a internet search of your online activity and decided it wasn't worth the potential relationship issues to him.

Over the years I have seen a number of folks of both genders change their minds about someone they met locally because they got clued into their dates internet side and  felt that what they posted online might be the darker sides of their personalities that they didn't want to risk being forced to interact with.

Technology and instant information through social media___its great or its the social death knell depending on which end of the query your on and how you act in both the real and cyber world.

Just a few weeks ago I watched a 26 year old guy do a facebook search of a gal he met at a church singles group and had a first date lined up. After he saw the public pictures and comments she had posted on her page, he texted her to cancel their date and told her if he wanted someone with that sort of attitude he would go to a seedy bar or the local women's prison for a conjugal visit where he would have bouncers or prison guards to cover his back :rotfl:

At least he left you with the notion that it was because your too pretty (which might be true if he feels he got in over his league) instead of a "you just don't show the attributes I'm interested in. Think I will back out of this and look elsewhere before it turns as bad as I think it could" type brush off.

All you can do is point yourself in other directions and be glad you didn't waste your own time on a first and last date rolled into one.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Shrek are you crazy?....or do you just like being a bag of poo. I've been on 2 dates and stoodup for one. Never even had a chance to meet him. You make me sound like I'm an internet dating hoe...again I say Really?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

His post does just barely skate by an ad hominem attack, but it is in incredibly poor taste. Good thing he's a moderator, that one should get pulled. And some points given.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

What do you expect? He's an OGRE.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Just a few weeks ago I watched a 26 year old guy do a facebook search of a gal he met at a church singles group and had a first date lined up. After he saw the public pictures and comments she had posted on her page, he texted her to cancel their date and told her if he wanted someone with that sort of attitude he would go to a seedy bar or the local women's prison for a conjugal visit where he would have bouncers or prison guards to cover his back


Christ forgives, that guy doesn't.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Fowler said:


> Of course silly how else am I to date?....LOL


Chloroform and the root cellar?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That works if they dont escape...LOL
Working on that lock still.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Shrek and FBB, perhaps it was much simpler . . .
the guy didn't make the date with her face to face, didn't see her as a real person, so didn't feel bad about 'cancelling' the date . . . she was not 'real' to him, if you know what I mean.

You should ask him if he has any 'pull my finger' tatts . . . .


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

This is a puzzler to me too, Fowler. You seem to be open and upfront. I'm ignoring the hankie and cellar. I don't think you need either. But you're a woman that knows what she wants and is obviously a no BS person. Determination like that scares the hell out of some men. You're lucky if it does before you waste too much time on a loser.

I wouldn't get overly inward about this. It's common decency to call someone when you can't get somewhere on time. Anyway you look at it, your date couldn't take the heat ... in more ways than one.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

zong said:


> I'm working on a suspended animation process so's I can wait it out til some of y'all get hooked up a few more times, get your heart broke a few more times, then start to thinking, "That old Zong woulda never done me wrong, despite how I thought he was too old and ugly" Thats when I'll come out of suspended animation. Wonder how long it takes women to come to their senses?


Pack a lunch. Or two. Or....

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I see what your saying Jay, and you too Sherry.

I hadnt thought one could just do a check on anybody, but I suppose its possible. Ill have to get my DD to show me how to do that. IF I ever find a reason, WHICH, in knowing I can do a back round check on a person will likely make me even more scare away from a close encounter.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Shrek is right. Many potential dates and most employers do thorough internet background checks on those they're interested in. Search clues are easily picked up in casual conversation and almost everything is on the internet and available to puruse.

I've had the checks done on me, and I do background checks, too. I found Awesome Farmer who was hot on my heels was "happily married." Saves a lot of grief.

It could only be considered a veiled ad hominem attack if you consider such online information to be negative.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Ignorance is Bliss.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell me. What is the chance they get a persons mic, OR NAME mixed up with another persons online nic or real NAME??


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura said:


> Ignorance is Bliss.


says the pot.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Last Word.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tell me. What is the chance they get a persons mic, OR NAME mixed up with another persons online nic or real NAME??


The odds are better than average Bill.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Laura said:


> Last Word.


Childish :shrug:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Childish :shrug:


Yup. Very much so.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Fowler scares me. It wasn't me she is talking about either.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

whiterock said:


> Fowler scares me. It wasn't me she is talking about either.


Story time....LOL


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Fowler, one day I'll start driving your way and you can start drivin mine. We could have a nice long visit at some Tex Mex place.
ED


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The Colony at Angelina's and I'll bring my gurlfriend we could make it a Threesome date...LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[YOUTUBE]YHSxpfYH8N8[/YOUTUBE]


----------

